# Lanlan 3x3 Review?



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anybody have a review on the lanlan 3x3? My Best friend is starting to cube =] and his mom told me that she was getting him a lanlan 2x2 and 3x3 for Christmas. This is because he borrowed my lanlan 2x2, and I told him where to buy it. So his mom got 2x2 AND 3x3. I can't find any reviews, but I want to know if it is a good beginner's cube. One thing I know is the stickers are weird, but I have extra cubesmith stickers I can give him. Just give me a link, or you could even just write about it. Thx


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

The LanLan 3x3 is a good beginners cube, and it is extremely similar to the Type Q


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 11, 2010)

Isn't type Q a rubiks DIY?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> Isn't type Q a rubiks DIY?


 
I think type Q is a little better, but yes, mostly the same.


----------

